# Aria pedals



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

So I have a new obsesion...Aria pedals.

Aria made some really cool pedals in the 80's. Mine are dual stage so you can dial in a different tone or setting by pressing and holding the pedal with your foot. Pretty cool, with my analog delay I can have a slap back short echo and then for solo's press and hold for a long spacy echo. This is also fun with the phaser,flanger, and chorus. the distortion pedals use the same old chip as the original tube screamer, and they sound great. I think I almost have all the dual stage pedals...just missing the compressor and noise gate.



http://img390.imageshack.us/img390



I've also found old Aria guitars to be great. I just got this one off ebay. The neck pickup on my old Jazzmaster style Aria guitar sounds very open like a hollowbody


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Scott has a few up for sale at axeand. scrol downto the bottom of the biglist page.


----------

